# Two good chicken dishes--quick



## Candocook (Dec 13, 2006)

Five Ingredient Chicken
Mix and heat together 2/3C maple syrup
                              1/4C Dijon mustard
                               2TBS water
                               2 TBS sage
                               1TBS curry powder
Put about 4# of chicken thighs in a plastic bag and pour the marinade over them until ready to bake.
Place the chicken skin side up close together in a baking dish so they touch. Pour the marinade over it. 
Bake at 425* for one hour. The skin will be wonderfully brown and crusty.
Boneless thighs can be used.

Thai Thighs
 
2# chicken legs or thighs
4 cloves garlic, minced
3TBS hoisin sauce
3TBS peanut butter
1TBS minced fresh ginger
1TBS soy sauce
1TBS sesame oil
1tsp hot pepper sauce—I use 1 TBS or more  garlic chili sauce
Chopped cilantro
 
Combine all in a plastic bag and let chicken marinate an hour.
Arrange in an oven proof dish and spoon sauce over chicken
Bake at 375* for 45-50 minutes until browned 
Sprinkle with cilantro and chopped scallions.


----------



## marajo (Dec 13, 2006)

wonderful recipes. thanks.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 13, 2006)

Great chicken receipes and it so great that they are so quick.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aria (Dec 14, 2006)

Fast   easy Thanks Candocook


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 15, 2006)

*Fast*

Just gave me great recipe.  Something FAST.  Thank you


----------



## nancylee (Mar 28, 2007)

Tried the first one last night.  yumm!  quick and easy and tasty...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 28, 2007)

Those "Thai Thighs" are definitely on my "must try" list.

I also think that fabulous-sounding sauce/marinade would be great tossed with Asian noodles.

Thanks!


----------



## QSis (Mar 28, 2007)

nancylee said:
			
		

> Tried the first one last night. yumm! quick and easy and tasty...


 
Could you taste the maple syrup, nancylee?

Lee


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 28, 2007)

Brilliant - just the kind of recipe I love.


----------



## mish (Mar 28, 2007)

Cando, how'd I miss those Thai Thighs?!? I usually buy chicken breasts, but sure your recipe will work. Thank you.


----------



## nancylee (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes you can, there is a sweetness to it.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 1, 2007)

sounds yummy...


----------

